# Canadian Wildlife Service proposed changes for 2007



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/publication ... s_e.cfm#on

Looks like Manitoba will alow blue-phased decoys with e-callers.

Also Sunday hunting will be legal in all of Ontario.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope the the blue decoys is true.....this will make my spread double in size and look a lot more realistic. :beer:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I have known of this law allowing only white decoys, but why was it in that they would not allow dark decoys in the white spreads? Reasoning? Is it that way for all Province's or just Manitoba and Sask. Just Curious, as I have never seen a answer for my question.

Thanks,
Ima870man


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Ima870man said:


> I have known of this law allowing only white decoys, but why was it in that they would not allow dark decoys in the white spreads? Reasoning? Is it that way for all Province's or just Manitoba and Sask. Just Curious, as I have never seen a answer for my question.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ima870man


I think they were worried that the e-caller setup would be too effective on other species if you were allowed to have other types of decoys in the mix. I think they are trying to seggregate the Snow goose harvest from other species, even though you are allowed to take other species if they fly into the decoys.

A guy from CWS told me that a while back if I remember it correctly.

They must have some proof that a set of Specks (or any other species) set off to the side (or mixed for that matter) is too effective on the Specks when an e-caller is also presented with the main Snow decoy setup.

I've always been curious about this one:
If you could remove the "duck" portion of a motorized robo duck, and just keep the wings, AND make the wings "ALL white", could you use this with a snow setup and an e-caller? Would it still attract the ducks?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Bone heads in Ottawa come up big again. My god what a bunch of F#$%%A^&$#@ they are. The number of blues that are in Saskatchewan are high too maybe not as high. If you want the snows thinned out then open it all up. It is such BUNK


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

brobones said:


> Bone heads in Ottawa come up big again. My god what a bunch of F#$%%A^&$#@ they are. The number of blues that are in Saskatchewan are high too maybe not as high. If you want the snows thinned out then open it all up. It is such BUNK


Yeah.....kind of hard to understand why they wouldn't do it in Sask. also.

Same with Sunday hunting.I would think local hunters who now can only hunt on Saturdays unless they take vacation would be in favor of Sunday hunting.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Sunday hunting will never pass in Saskatchewan as long as the typical Saskatchewan landowner is as religious as he always has been. 62% of landowners oppose Sunday hunting, so the idea is about as dead as dead can be. FYI, these are also the same people that still believe the earth is flat, the metric system is straight from the devil, and you cannot improve anything by moving the clocks forward or backwards. Somewhere right now in Sask. as we speak, there is a witch on a stake being punished for her witchcraft.

It totally sucks. Even if the hunting community passed it, good luck getting permission from these guys that prefer a day of "rest". Whenever I get into that argument with my wife (she is religious), I always say "if the birds need a rest, pick Wednesday". I get the good 'ol :eyeroll: with a cold shoulder.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You never know.......20 years ago ND still had Blue Laws.....Basically nothing was open on Sundays.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Probably not a bad ides to let the birds rest ........MMMMMMMM, Maybe they have something up there to da north!!!!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And they did not adress the Ross goose being allowed to be shot in the Spring CO season.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> Sunday hunting will never pass in Saskatchewan as long as the typical Saskatchewan landowner is as religious as he always has been. 62% of landowners oppose Sunday hunting, so the idea is about as dead as dead can be. FYI, these are also the same people that still believe the earth is flat, the metric system is straight from the devil, and you cannot improve anything by moving the clocks forward or backwards. Somewhere right now in Sask. as we speak, there is a witch on a stake being punished for her witchcraft.


I assume (hope) Squeeker was being facetious. The fact is most farmers in Saskatchewan are over fifty years old and are pretty set in their ways. Big deal. If you took a group of people of this age group from any section of society, I'm sure you would find the same resistance to change. These are the same people who let you hunt on their land for free, what's to be gained by slamming them?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I have been informed that CWS offered Saskatchewan Enviroment and Resource Managment (SERM) the same changes that MB has now. SERM made the decsion to stay with the old law and not go with adding blue decoys in with a e-caller. Un real :evil: uke: :******: :bart: :idiot: :bs:


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

wow Reg it sounds like they can change the logo on the license plate to "Saskatchewan the no fun province"


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Reg,
Any word on why they CWS will not revise the law and thus allow Ross geese in the spring? I talked to some locals in MB about it, it is the #1 reason they will not hunt in the spring. Also I know of guys from the States that would hunt in SK or MB, but with the no Ross rule, they do not want to take a chance in accidently harvesting one, so they are staying clear of CA. It sure would be nice for the small town motels and resturaunts to get a few NRs hunting up there for a couple of weeks as I know they are pretty slow this time of year.
Alan


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bro....I saw the same thing....SERM turned down the offer to use blue-phased decoys,but Manitoba accepted.

As far as the Ross goes.....from what I've seen.....the wording in the initial proposal was different in Canada than the US.....the US worded it to say "Light Geese" which would include Ross...... But the Canadian proposal said "Snow Geese."


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

*This is from another forum I was posting, makes no sense to me at all about the Ross goose restriction either.*



> Canuk Said: The only reason dark decoys are not permitted in SK is SK didn't want them. CWS offered and SK said No. Why? I dunno. If you are calling SERM, ask why we don't sunday hunting too. OH, and officers have zero do to with regulations.. To really be heard you have to yell at the politicians... Seriously.. it's screwed up.
> 
> From my recollection, the Ross's goose issue is an issue of overabundance. To legally violoate the migratory bird treaty (hunt mig. birds in the spring), we need a court ruling. It was demonstrated that snows are overabundant and a conservation season in the spring would be a valuable management tool. However, Ross's geese were not included in the original proposal because they are not overabundant and the experts could not claim them to be. As a result we are not allowed to violate the Mig bird treaty to shoot Ross's geese.
> 
> In the US, Ross's and snows must be just labeled as 'light' geese for the cons. season.





> Brobones Said If the Ross goose is not considered overabundent then why the hell are they shooting them in the USA?, Obvious the xperts in the USA must deemed the Ross overbundant. The amount of Ross geese that would get shot in the spring hunt in Canada wouldn't even be measurable compared to what gets shot in regards to Ross geese in the USA. The ross goose issue really makes me wonder what is talked about in the North American Waterfowl Management Plan (NAWMP). It would be my conclusion then that there are so many ross geese shot before they make it back into canada from the states. That the population is now within the targeted #s and that is why we are not able to shoot them in the spring.
> 
> As for talking to SERM I sure will be thanks for the info on that one.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So did Manitoba accept the changes to allow blue phase decoys? Or are they just talking about it right now?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I would say yes you can use blue decoys with your e-caller in MB for the fall of 2007


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks.....now this summer I have another project....painting more blue decoys!


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

brobones said:


> *This is from another forum I was posting, makes no sense to me at all about the Ross goose restriction either.*
> 
> From my recollection, the Ross's goose issue is an issue of overabundance. To legally violoate the migratory bird treaty (hunt mig. birds in the spring), we need a court ruling. It was demonstrated that snows are overabundant and a conservation season in the spring would be a valuable management tool. However, Ross's geese were not included in the original proposal because they are not overabundant and the experts could not claim them to be. As a result we are not allowed to violate the Mig bird treaty to shoot Ross's geese.
> 
> In the US, Ross's and snows must be just labeled as 'light' geese for the cons. season.


This is almost the EXACT word for word conversation I had with someone once informally from CWS a while back...It was deemed that they simply could not prove that the Ross Goose was in over-abundance. Makes no sense to me either considering that are banged at through the U.S. flyways before they get here in the Spring.

Is there any formal documentation from CWS citing the "offer" of blue-phase decoys (with the e-caller) to Sask? I am writing my MLA as well as the Minister of Environment and going to give them my 4 cents worth on the matter. I would preferably like to include something other than "I heard it on NoDakOutdoors.com"...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

One important thing to consider about Ross geese.Most of them that come down through Alberta and especially western Sask. do not enter the Central Flyway.Quote from Status of Waterfowl 2006......"Most Ross Geese winter primarily in California and New Mexico."

There is a small % that go to the southern US.So if they aren't in danger of over population on their nesting ground in the Central Arctic,I can see why Sask doesn't allow shooting them and the Central Fyway states and Manitoba do since the nesting ground habitat problem is in the eastern Arctic where mainly snows nest with a few Ross.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I am aware of the Ken, and that is why the season is longer on the eastern side of Sask( east of 106 longitude) till May 31st. The reason they say they shut it down on the west side a month earlier is to protect those species that nest in that part of the arctic.Then they should open up east of the 106 for ross.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm not so sure that the 106 meridian is right for that.In the fall we hunt east of there and some years will shoot almost half of our white geese being Ross.Especially in mid-late Sept.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

My reference to being east of 106, is that you might shoot fewer geese that are nesting in western part of the arctic and wrangel island.


----------

